# No turn signal with engine off?



## Foo Fighter (Aug 5, 2015)

Hopefully this is a silly question and someone can tell me what I'm doing wrong here...

On my LTZ, when I shut the engine off, the turn signal no longer flashes - even if the stalk is in the *left signal* or *right signal* position.
If I keep my foot off the brake and press the start button (acc mode) the turn signal still does not flash.

Am I doing something wrong, or do I really have to keep the engine running to have a turn signal on??

I often pull over to the curb in front of my girlfriend's store when I pick her up from work.
If I get there a few minutes early I shut the engine off, but I want to leave the signal on so cars know I'm pulled over.


Thanks!


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

Not sure, but the turn signals will not function on either one of my cars with the ignition off. The emergency flashers work in that mode, though.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Yep - ignition has to be on in order for signals to work. Engine doesn't have to be running, though, but the vehicle can't be in accessory.


----------



## au201 (May 18, 2013)

Ignition does have to be on. You could theoretically just put it in service mode (kin to turning a key to "on" but not starting it) by holding the start button without your foot on the brake for 7 (I think) seconds. Just make sure you don't kill the battery. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Foo Fighter (Aug 5, 2015)

Jim Frye said:


> Not sure, but the turn signals will not function on either one of my cars with the ignition off. The emergency flashers work in that mode, though.


Hmm interesting... I would have thought that would be a standard feature as long as the key is in (or turned to ACC or ON).
That's a little disappointing. Guess I can just use the hazards though.



MP81 said:


> Yep - ignition has to be on in order for signals to work. Engine doesn't have to be running, though, but the vehicle can't be in accessory.


I guess the problem is that I have Keyless Access, which means I only have 2 positions: ACC and START.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

By using the hazards that tells oncoming traffic that you're not looking to pull out into traffic. The turn signal suggests you're trying to pull out, which of course you can't since the engine isn't running.


----------



## Foo Fighter (Aug 5, 2015)

obermd said:


> By using the hazards that tells oncoming traffic that you're not looking to pull out into traffic. The turn signal suggests you're trying to pull out, which of course you can't since the engine isn't running.


You are right, hazards are more definitive... but to clarify, I've always pointed the signal toward the curb indicating that I'm pulled over.
Perhaps that's not universal, but it seems to be the norm in my area (versus hazards, I mean).

This plaza where I pick my girlfriend up has a ton of maternity/toy stores, so there's a lot of cars dropping people at the sidewalk lol


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

That is to prevent you from accidentally leaving the indicator on and flattening the battery. In 50+ years of driving that has always been how it works. Accessory works in a car with a key as most people remove the key when leaving the car.


----------



## ChevyMgr (Oct 27, 2010)

Go old school and hang your arm out the window with your forearm up in the air at a 90 degree angle. Now that used to be universal.


----------



## Foo Fighter (Aug 5, 2015)

Aussie said:


> That is to prevent you from accidentally leaving the indicator on and flattening the battery. In 50+ years of driving that has always been how it works. Accessory works in a car with a key as most people remove the key when leaving the car.


I agree with that functionality to prevent killing your battery... but I think it'd be nice if the signal still worked in ACC mode.

On my previous car you could have the ignition in ACC or ON (not running) and still have the signal flashing away.


----------



## Foo Fighter (Aug 5, 2015)

:wavetowel2:*FOUND A WAY!! *

With foot off the brake hold the start button for 5 seconds, and the signals work with the engine off.


----------



## Foo Fighter (Aug 5, 2015)

au201 said:


> Ignition does have to be on. You could theoretically just put it in service mode (kin to turning a key to "on" but not starting it) by holding the start button without your foot on the brake for 7 (I think) seconds. Just make sure you don't kill the battery.
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


lol you must have typed this as I was typing - good info, thanks!


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Ha, recall installing one of these kits in a 48 Ford coupe.










Just wired it hot back then and was just about the only vehicle I can recall where the directional signals would work with the ignition off.

Back then, was expected to roll down your window, and stick your arm out, pointed down was slowing down, straight out, was to signal a left turn, hand up for a right turn. But not a good idea during a thunder storm or other adverse weather conditions. Every vehicle I can recall with stock directional signals, ignition switch has to be in the run position.

Failure to signal a turn gives the cops the right to search your vehicle, and in some cases like recent, depending on your color, can even be shot. Directional signals, use to be just that, very simple, but now have all these multi-function switches that cost an arm and a leg to replace, plus can blow your head off with an airbag if you don't know what you are doing.

Looked at these vehicles where you don't even have to remove the remote from you pocket, just walk near the vehicle, doors unlock, and have that start pushbutton. Too much for me, don't walk away from these vehicles, I run. 

Ha, call this a convenience item, but sure not if they crap out, way too complicated. Did rent a vehicle like this, while loading it, the doors would lock if I walked away, was out of sync with my wife. Tried leaving a door open, but the alarm would go off, if their was a way to switch this off, the owners manual was in Italian. More of a PITA then a convenience, was afraid if I left the remote in the car, would lock me out. Who comes up with these ideas? KISS!


----------



## Foo Fighter (Aug 5, 2015)

NickD said:


> Ha, call this a convenience item, but sure not if they crap out, way too complicated. Did rent a vehicle like this, while loading it, the doors would lock if I walked away, was out of sync with my wife. Tried leaving a door open, but the alarm would go off, if their was a way to switch this off, the owners manual was in Italian. More of a PITA then a convenience, was afraid if I left the remote in the car, would lock me out. Who comes up with these ideas? KISS!


Haha yeah, nothing is so simple anymore. There's getting to be less and less you can comfortably repair in your home garage.
The keyless access is definitely a mixed bag... It's neat, but like you, I've walked away and locked my girlfriend out of the car by mistake. lol


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Foo Fighter said:


> Haha yeah, nothing is so simple anymore. There's getting to be less and less you can comfortably repair in your home garage.
> The keyless access is definitely a mixed bag... It's neat, but like you, I've walked away and locked my girlfriend out of the car by mistake. lol


Hope it wasn't raining. Ha, don't blame me, blame GM, they don't think about stuff like this. Its called assuming.


----------

